# KORG nanokontrol studio & Logic Pro X



## JohnBMears (Feb 4, 2018)

I have recent acquired a nanokontrol studio and using the software assigned all buttons and knobs to cc numbers for controlling virtual instruments.

However, each time I open Logic Pro X, it see the device and adds it as a control surface, thereby nixing the cc control in favor of typical track fader mixing behavior. 

How do I prevent Logic from 'seeing' this device as a traditional control surface each time I startup Logic Pro X?

Thanks for your help!

JOHN


----------



## TGV (Feb 4, 2018)

I feel your pain. I have the same setup. I can't remember what I did, but the trick might be to disable "auto" in Preferences > MIDI Controllers, and then remove unwanted assignments.


----------



## JohnBMears (Feb 4, 2018)

Thanks for the tip! I'll try it now!!!


----------



## JohnBMears (Feb 4, 2018)

TGV said:


> I feel your pain. I have the same setup. I can't remember what I did, but the trick might be to disable "auto" in Preferences > MIDI Controllers, and then remove unwanted assignments.



Not seeing the selection for AUTO in the preferences....hmmm


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 4, 2018)

JohnBMears said:


> I have recent acquired a nanokontrol studio and using the software assigned all buttons and knobs to cc numbers for controlling virtual instruments.
> 
> However, each time I open Logic Pro X, it see the device and adds it as a control surface, thereby nixing the cc control in favor of typical track fader mixing behavior.
> 
> ...




go to Logic pro x menu>control surfaces>bypass all control surfaces


----------



## JohnBMears (Feb 4, 2018)

gsilbers said:


> go to Logic pro x menu>control surfaces>bypass all control surfaces



THANKS!!!

But what if I also have a faderport that I DON'T want to bypass because I DO want to use it for typical track fader automation?

Appreciate your all's help!


----------



## gsilbers (Feb 4, 2018)

JohnBMears said:


> THANKS!!!
> 
> But what if I also have a faderport that I DON'T want to bypass because I DO want to use it for typical track fader automation?
> 
> Appreciate your all's help!



i might suggest creating a keycommand for bypass all control surfaces and toggle between both.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Feb 4, 2018)

Might it be something to do with the Logic/Korg software?

This guy had the same issue with the nano kontrol 2. Be sure to check the complete summary attached to the video.


----------

